# Tortoises in Albuquerque



## qixer01 (May 28, 2012)

I am on the way to Albuquerque NM. Does anyone in that area breed or have any turtles or tortoises for sale?


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 28, 2012)

I don't know. But, if you get a chance eat at the Church Street Cafe


----------



## qixer01 (May 28, 2012)

Ok I will. Thanks


----------

